# Two questions about my new xdm9



## curlyjive (Oct 14, 2008)

Can anyone comment on how the stainless slides are finished? I gather they are not treated with melonite?

Also whether or not removing the slide with the magazine (though empty) still in place could cause damage? my friend did this to mine once before they realized it was still in place:buttkick:


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

Should remove the mag. If for no other reason because unloaded guns kill people all the time.It it makes things much easier with the mag and you know for sure you wont cause anything to bind.


----------



## curlyjive (Oct 14, 2008)

DevilsJohnson said:


> Should remove the mag. If for no other reason because unloaded guns kill people all the time.It it makes things much easier with the mag and you know for sure you wont cause anything to bind.


Thanks, like I said it was not intentional nor something to be repeated. Just curious if I likely damaged anything. Everything seems fine though.


----------



## texgunner (Jul 25, 2006)

> Can anyone comment on how the stainless slides are finished? I gather they are not treated with melonite?


The melonite slides are black. The stainless slides are just plain stainless steel surface. The surface is polished to some degree but I don't believe anything is applied to it.

Tex


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

The original XD required the trigger be pulled prior to removal. If you have a Magazine in you might well have a cartridge in the Magazine and your friend standing adjacent to where you are working or on the other side of the wall just might be killed.

The first act towards breaking down any auto is to remove the magazine.
Second = operate the slide and visualy confirm there are no rounds in the chamber.

Third = confirm 1 and 2.

What your friend did is an absoulte no no. :numbchuck:


----------



## curlyjive (Oct 14, 2008)

TOF said:


> The original XD required the trigger be pulled prior to removal. If you have a Magazine in you might well have a cartridge in the Magazine and your friend standing adjacent to where you are working or on the other side of the wall just might be killed.
> 
> The first act towards breaking down any auto is to remove the magazine.
> Second = operate the slide and visualy confirm there are no rounds in the chamber.
> ...


This I know, and it's no laughing matter. My post was more about potential damage. It's a moot point now though as I had it at the range today. Had the officer check it and ran about 100 rounds of various types through using both mags. Flawless functioning.


----------

